# Leon Millot



## rob (Aug 11, 2013)

Has anyone been around these grapes?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 11, 2013)

What do you need to know about them? I have been growing and making wine with them for almost 10 years. They are better than Marechal Foch in my opinion.


----------



## rob (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Grape man, yes I have also heard they are better than Foch. I was thinking of planting 50 of them, what sort of harvest could I expect out of that, or in better terms how much juice?


----------



## GreginND (Aug 11, 2013)

I wish I could grow it here. And I can attest to the quality of grapeman's wine made from it. Exceptional.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 11, 2013)

rob said:


> Thanks Grape man, yes I have also heard they are better than Foch. I was thinking of planting 50 of them, what sort of harvest could I expect out of that, or in better terms how much juice?


 
The last 6 years have averaged 32 pounds per vine or about 2- 2.5 gallons per vine on a quad system of 4 Arm Kniffen. The juice runs about 24 brix and about 7.5 g/L TA. I let it hang to get there and the flavors are great. VSP might get 26 brix but is about a third of the yield.


----------



## rob (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks again Grapeman does it take 4 years to get them started? 2 gallons per vine is pretty good, my Brianna produces about 17 pounds per vine.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 12, 2013)

If they grow well they will start cropping at 3 years and be going strong by year 4. Your yield may differ, but they are very productive. The clusters are smallish but they get 3 clusters per shoot.


----------

